# Rumours of Knights in 40k



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw this on Bell of Lost souls



> If you like Titans, and read Mechanicus over and over - fasten your seatbelts boys and girls. Here is the latest word on the Knight kit.
> 
> Here is the latest word on the rumored "Knight Kit"
> 
> ...


A pretty sparse description. It would be interesting if its true and the data slate seems to be a way to release the new models if they are between codexes or don't fit a particular codex.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

If this is true, then Escalation will be everywhere....

Make me some plastic Eldar mini-titan too GW!

(I'm not couting the WK as it's not a Lord Of War)


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Gret79 said:


> If this is true, then Escalation will be everywhere....
> 
> Make me some plastic Eldar mini-titan too GW!
> 
> (I'm not couting the WK as it's not a Lord Of War)


If a Knight could be counted as a lord of war, but if its the same size as a WK/RT why should it be? It could just be an additional heavy support choice for all imperial forces.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Great yet another thing to rub in non imperial faces.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

humakt said:


> If a Knight could be counted as a lord of war, but if its the same size as a WK/RT why should it be? It could just be an additional heavy support choice for all imperial forces.


It could be, but I think GW want to sell more Escalation - if they can drive the sales up on that, they'll sell more Lords of War.

I think this'll be a Lord of War. A wraithknight is already bigger than the chaos Lord of Skulls (IIRC)
If this rumour is true that is 

Edit: And thinking about it, more D-weapons means a huge meta change.
Bringing screamerstar? no point, I remove your 2++ re-rollable with my d-cannon. It puts cheese against cheese.
If the knight has a d-weapon...

Play 40 Marines? Tired of losing to heldrake spam/screamerstar/taudar?
Buy New Improved 40K Knights! - With Turbo Handling!
Destroy Fateweaver! Kill The fortuned Archon! Eliminate even the toughest stains!
Operators are standing by.
Film at 11.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The Irish Commissar said:


> Great yet another thing to rub in non imperial faces.


'Rubbing my lord of war in your face'. Is that a euphemism?


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

humakt said:


> 'Rubbing my lord of war in your face'. Is that a euphemism?


No just a happy coincidence


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

If we're on about plastic super heavies, it's not really non-imperial faces though - The Orks have had the Stompa for years and chaos have the lord of skulls, necrons have the super monolith thingy and the transcendent c-tan.. Its Eldar of both types and Tau and no non eldar/tau players will care cause wave serpents and riptides... Although Dark Eldar are relegated to being allowed the same LoW's as craftworld eldar...

Hopefully, this year will see the release of a lord of war in plastic for each army.
And even more hopefully, maybe I'll be able to have a knight for my chaos marines. All they'd need to do is make the same kit again, but pointier :laugh:


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Gret79 said:


> If we're on about plastic super heavies, it's not really non-imperial faces though - The Orks have had the Stompa for years and chaos have the lord of skulls, necrons have the super monolith thingy and the transcendent c-tan.. Its Eldar of both types and Tau and no non eldar/tau players will care cause wave serpents and riptides... Although Dark Eldar are relegated to being allowed the same LoW's as craftworld eldar...
> 
> Hopefully, this year will see the release of a lord of war in plastic for each army.
> And even more hopefully, maybe I'll be able to have a knight for my chaos marines. All they'd need to do is make the same kit again, but pointier :laugh:


Ye just slap on a couple pointy things a couple of skulls and demonic possession and your well away :good:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

If true this will be the 1st mini for my IG Allies.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Damn, I think I might just have to save up some cash to be able to get this when/if it drops...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Gret79 said:


> If we're on about plastic super heavies, it's not really non-imperial faces though - The Orks have had the Stompa for years and chaos have the lord of skulls, necrons have the super monolith thingy and the transcendent c-tan.. Its Eldar of both types and Tau and no non eldar/tau players will care cause wave serpents and riptides... Although Dark Eldar are relegated to being allowed the same LoW's as craftworld eldar...
> 
> Hopefully, this year will see the release of a lord of war in plastic for each army.
> And even more hopefully, maybe I'll be able to have a knight for my chaos marines. All they'd need to do is make the same kit again, but pointier :laugh:


Interestingly, I don't see Marines getting their LoW in plastic so maybe the Knight is a substitute unless the fabled plastic Thunderhawk is on its way.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

"Priced as Lord of Skulls" is whats making me think this is a super heavy LoW.

I think this will be an extra LoW for all imperial armies (if it's accurate) 
No sense making an imperial kit and excluding people from buying when they can all buy an imperial knight.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Gret79 said:


> "Priced as Lord of Skulls" is whats making me think this is a super heavy LoW.
> 
> I think this will be an extra LoW for all imperial armies (if it's accurate)
> No sense making an imperial kit and excluding people from buying when they can all buy an imperial knight.


Sigh...because the IG doesn't have enough super heavies......when can I get a plastic Tau super heavy.

EDIT: IF it is the same price as LoS then....I'm going to try to buy it on ebay.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

If this is true then I may have to dust of my dark angels. They've been in hiding since their new codex (there were and still are way too many dark angels players at my lgs). Or maybe my guard can be more than just allies for other armies... 

OOOOOOh the possibilities! 

Plus I don't like the lord of skulls (he's ugly uke bring back the tower of skulls!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

humakt said:


> 'Rubbing my lord of war in your face'. Is that a euphemism?


"Are we playing with our lords of war tonight....?" :laugh:


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't agree with super heavies in 40k, if you want to play with things that annihilate entire units in one turn and require other super heavies to take them out then your playing the wrong game pick up a copy of Armageddon or epic! 40k is a skirmish game with most sides fielding 30 - 40 soldiers, how is it fun to have them all indiscriminately wiped off the table by the end of turn two? Why should I have to field a heavy support based FOC list just to have any chance of dealing with one model? I actually hate it! Which is not common for me and it's really putting me off a game I've played since primary school


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

I love the idea of knights and noble houses using them to duke it out ! Reminds me of Mechwarrior, hopefully we will get rule for different type of knights since in fluff there are like 9 kinds ?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

humakt said:


> Interestingly, I don't see Marines getting their LoW in plastic so maybe the Knight is a substitute unless the fabled plastic Thunderhawk is on its way.


ahh, the fabled 2nd law of occams razor already:
if a thread stays open long enough a plastic thunderhawk will be mentioned


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Good Lord you Mechanicus fans are so snobby. Take your Knights and have fun, I'll still run over your Skitarii anyday of the week.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> ahh, the fabled 2nd law of occams razor already:
> if a thread stays open long enough a plastic thunderhawk will be mentioned


Yes, yes it will. I'm holding out for the possibility of it happening. Not that it will, but, I have hope.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Yes, yes it will. I'm holding out for the possibility of it happening. Not that it will, but, I have hope.


It's just a matter of time with the way things are going now......


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> It's just a matter of time with the way things are going now......


I hope, I genuinely hope, that is the case. I would love to have one because I am eyeing the 2 Storm Ravens with Vindicator kitbash.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I hope, I genuinely hope, that is the case. I would love to have one because I am eyeing the 2 Storm Ravens with Vindicator kitbash.


it takes about a month or 2 to scratch build a thunderhawk if you spend at least an hour a day. You will spend max of 40 usd if you hsve to buy all supplys from zero. Thunderhawks shape is a simple box with details on top and one doesnt have to have Blackadders amount of detail for it to look awesome. I would rather spend my time improving my crafting skills than dropping 500 bucks on a plastic ship which one day i mught find useless. Plus by saving this money i can get an airbrush.
Depending on my exam score i am planing to scratch build one.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Stormxlr said:


> it takes about a month or 2 to scratch build a thunderhawk if you spend at least an hour a day. You will spend max of 40 usd if you hsve to buy all supplys from zero. Thunderhawks shape is a simple box with details on top and one doesnt have to have Blackadders amount of detail for it to look awesome. I would rather spend my time improving my crafting skills than dropping 500 bucks on a plastic ship which one day i mught find useless. Plus by saving this money i can get an airbrush.
> Depending on my exam score i am planing to scratch build one.


Nice, I may consider that. But, the lure of the kitbash is heavy. I'd really like to have one sooner than later though.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Nice, I may consider that. But, the lure of the kitbash is heavy. I'd really like to have one sooner than later though.


I saw a kitbashed Thunderhawk made out of Stormraven and while I can not vouch for your skill the one I saw was hideous. 
I am using Eli Patorochs templates to make my Rhinos he has an amazing Thunderhawk template it comes in 3 parts,http://www.4shared.com/folder/yXKvls4G/Eli_Patoroch.html its on one of this pages. It will look far better than a kitbashed version. I am not using paper but an ADS plastic (similiar to plasticard)


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Stormxlr said:


> I saw a kitbashed Thunderhawk made out of Stormraven and while I can not vouch for your skill the one I saw was hideous.
> I am using Eli Patorochs templates to make my Rhinos he has an amazing Thunderhawk template it comes in 3 parts,http://www.4shared.com/folder/yXKvls4G/Eli_Patoroch.html its on one of this pages. It will look far better than a kitbashed version. I am not using paper but an ADS plastic (similiar to plasticard)


Oh, wow... Bookmarked.
Thank you.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Oh, wow... Bookmarked.
> Thank you.


No problem, enjoy making em


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Stormxlr said:


> No problem, enjoy making em


Oh, I'm gonna!


----------

